# Erratic spinnig cube



## KameSennin (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi to all.

I'm a owner of a PowerColor Radeon X550 PCIE card ( http://www.powercolor.com/global/main_product_detail.asp?id=63 ).

Everything is fine until I decide upgrade to the last release Catalist for XP v6.4.

Before I use Catalyst 6.3 and the AtiTool show a soft spining of the cube , but now with the new Catalyst driver, the cube show a erratic spin with littles pauses. ( my 3D games too )

I try the uninstall & reinstall of Catalyst 6.4, but the problem remain....

Well, any comment are most welcome.

Thanks


----------



## SeeK (Apr 14, 2006)

Not sure ATI Tool is compatible with 6.4.


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 14, 2006)

im using 6.4 and ati tool...the only problem is artifact scanning isnt functioning...as it is beeping constantly...even tho no game has any artifacts and it will report artifacts even when im not overlclocking the card.


----------



## SeeK (Apr 14, 2006)

Satch: Do you have Temporal AA activated? I recall hearing that TAA causes certain errors with ATI Tool.


----------



## KameSennin (Apr 14, 2006)

Today I rollback to Catalyst 6.3, using the "Ati Uninstall Utility" for uninstall de 6.4 driver.

But I still get the erratic cube and the new problems with my 3D games: ingame littles freezes or pauses.

I try to use "PCI Latency Tool" and set all devices to 64, but after reboot the problem remain.


----------



## Antikristuseke (Apr 16, 2006)

No problem with cat 6.4 for me, but in using 0.25 beta 8 since i saw little to no point itn moving to a future version since im on an x850xt


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 18, 2006)

KameSennin said:
			
		

> Today I rollback to Catalyst 6.3, using the "Ati Uninstall Utility" for uninstall de 6.4 driver.
> 
> But I still get the erratic cube and the new problems with my 3D games: ingame littles freezes or pauses.
> 
> I try to use "PCI Latency Tool" and set all devices to 64, but after reboot the problem remain.



Try http://www.drivercleaner.net/professional.html

It's free


----------

